# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  TKL:n älynysse

## Elias

Älynysse on TKL:n linjoilla 21, 23 ja 30 bussi nro 277, joka tarjoaa matkustajille mahdollisuuden tehdä busseista ja Tampereen joukkoliikenteestä sellaisia, joita matkustajat haluavat. Älynyssen verkkosivuilla www.alynysse.fi ja yhteisöpalveluissa matkustajat voivat kertoa, millaisia busseja, liikennettä ja palveluita he haluavat sekä vastata viikon kysymykseen ja osallistua tuotekehityspainotteisiin kysymyksiin. Älynyssessä matkustajat eivät vain esitä ideoitaan, vaan keskustelevat ja ideoivat yhdessä. Älynysse on moderni, osallistava ja vuorovaikutteinen kehittämismenetelmä. (teksti: http://public1.wrm247.com/alynysse/)

Mielenkiintoinen projekti. Sivuilta näkee muun muassa missä kyseinen auto liikkuu, moottorin kierrosluvut ja kaasupolkimen asento ym. Tiedä sitten millaista tuolla matkustaminen on ja liekö sisätiloissakin jotakin erikoista, ainakin ulkoa on Älynysse-mainos.

----------


## bussifriikki

Älynysse esiteltiin myös aamulla Ylen uutisissa.

----------


## 034

Seuraillut aktiivisesti tätä: http://public1.wrm247.com/alynysse/ Onkohan auto ollut koko perjantain (21.2.) talilla koska statistiikka näyttää offlinea. Mielenkiintoista on se että jos statistiikka on offline niin sijainti ei tallennu viimeisimpään onlineen vaan Liberiaan.

----------

